# Apple TV s'allume tout seul ...



## Tykko (1 Septembre 2012)

Hello tous,

J'ai un petit soucis avec mon apple TV 3, lorsque j'allume ou que j'éteint ma TV, il s'allume tout seul.
Que ce soit en allumant par le bouton physique ou bien avec le bouton veille de la télécommande de la TV.

J'ai regardé dans les paramètres de l'apple TV mais je n'ai rien trouvé, auriez vous une idée pour qu'il ne démarra pas tout seul ?

Merci d'avance,
Tykko


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Septembre 2012)

Le sujet ci dessous...
http://forums.macg.co/apple-tv/voyant-apple-tv-sallume-tout-seul-552872.html
...est en bas de la page de ton post: Un tout petit effort de recherche, rien de plus !
Peut être y trouveras tu explications ou réponses.


----------



## Tykko (1 Septembre 2012)

Ben justement, comparé aux différents commentaires, perso le mien s'allume vraiment, si je bascule sur le hdmi de l'apple tv (quand c'est pas l'apple tv qui fait basculer ma tv toute seule à l'allumage) je tombe sur le springboard.

Mais je pense tout de même que mon pb et celui du lien que tu m'a indiqué doivent avoir la même source ...


----------

